# Inernational Air Tattoo Photo's



## Glider (Jul 17, 2005)

These pictuers have been selected to show how international the event is, not because they are the best shots, or the most interesting aircraft.
There is no doubt that in the UK we are very lucky in the variety of shows that can be seen. The attendees came from a variety of countries and it will take time to collect them all
Any comments welcome


----------



## trackend (Jul 17, 2005)

Super pics Glider the inverted Apache is really neat
can you give some more details about the event please venue Times dates ect escpecially for our mates over the pond ect it looks like a trip worth making.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2005)

i know one person that's going.......

and i'm off to culdrose on wednesday, thay have some international participation, but abviously not as much as the RIAT 

i'll post more about culdrose in the threadi started about last year's show.........


----------



## Glider (Jul 17, 2005)

The Internation Air Tattoo is an Annual Event held at Fairford Gloster and its on this weekend. For many years it was headed by King Hussein of Jordan and you always get a good participation from Jordon. This has always helped the Intrnational flavour. 
There are prizes for the best display and you can be sure of something for everyone. However there is always a relaxed feel about the place best summed up by the Italian C222.
Each year also has a theme and this years its PR and one of the more interesting displays was a remote drone. This was launched and the images displayed on some large screens. You couldn't see the thing to take pictures as its only 4 ft long and at about 500yds it was a smudge in the sky through bins. The pictures were scary in the details and shows what they can do these days.

Some more photo's follow


----------



## trackend (Jul 17, 2005)

love em glider can I pinch a couple of your shots?


----------



## Glider (Jul 17, 2005)

Of course, feel free


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 17, 2005)

I love the Apache pic, and I've always liked the Mirage 2000.
The baby Herc is cute.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2005)

yeah i liked that one too


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 17, 2005)

Hey lanc, see the Finnish F-18? Canadians aren't the only ones who travel around with no missiles on the planes! Ha!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2005)

I went to this airshow a couple of years ago. It was really great.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 17, 2005)

That Apache is freakin awesome...Calum you lucky sonofabitch...

Looks a great day for it too... 8)


----------



## Glider (Jul 17, 2005)

Last Few


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 17, 2005)

Really like the inverted Apache and the one above of the F-16.. Excellent shots...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 17, 2005)

Yeah that F-16 one is great...nice job!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 17, 2005)

More great pics!


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jul 17, 2005)

Good stuff Glider!

Were you there to see the Typhoon's close-call during practice on Friday? I'm looking for as many images of that bit as I can find...


Fade to Black...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 17, 2005)

Very nice photos! Hard for me to pic a favorite.


----------



## Glider (Jul 18, 2005)

I am afraid that I was only there on Saturday and I missed the start due to traffic and the end. I do have shots of the Typhoon but not any incident. Can I ask what happened?


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jul 18, 2005)

Typhoon ZJ809 was going through the demo during practice and was descending in a half loop. 
He had high alpha and a very high sink rate, bottoming out anywhere between 10 to 25 feet AGL. 
(depending which account you believe... I'm inclined to go with 20-25 myself) 

I'm trying to recall where I saw this photo, but the fellow who snapped it said, _"I thought I was photographing an accident."_






I'm hoping there's some video out there somewhere as well...


Fade to Black...


----------



## Glider (Jul 18, 2005)

Nows thats a photo. Cannot say that I blame the photographer for thinking that he was filming an accident in the making.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 18, 2005)

That's quite a shot. Nice plane too.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 18, 2005)

Either way, it's an awesome shot!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 18, 2005)

What a picture!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 18, 2005)

Great shot of the Eurofighter and the F-16's paint job is amazing.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 18, 2005)

yeah i love that eurofighter one.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2005)

I got to see it at the Air Feat in England back in 1998. It really was great to see, but they did not fly it at the show.


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jul 19, 2005)

Some more...




























Fade to Black...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 19, 2005)

Excellent!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 20, 2005)

I like them better than the Tornado already but...that isn't hard.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

plan_D said:


> I like them better than the Tornado already but...that isn't hard.



I always liked them better than the Tornado. I cant help but think wed be better off with Hawker Tornado's 


Nice pics! 8)


----------



## plan_D (Jul 20, 2005)

See, see - another one who knows the Panvia Tornado is dog wank.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Try telling that to my mate, he thinks its the best thing since sliced bread and would fly one in preference to a Eurofighter. Fool!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 20, 2005)

He doesn't have a clue about the Tornado then.


----------



## Glider (Jul 20, 2005)

lets be fair everyone. As a strike plane the Tornado is as good as they get. As a fighter, well, lets just say its the opposite. 

Does anyone know why the Italian airforce bought second hand F3's when I have no doubt they could have bought second hand F15's


----------



## plan_D (Jul 20, 2005)

I am being fair - the Tornado was/is and all ways will be an awful plane. It says something for the build of the plane when the RAF was getting deliveries of brand new Tornados and putting them straight into moth-balls because they couldn't fly safely due to faults. 

Would you trust an aircraft in which the RAD-ALT bounces off the under-carriage?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Glider said:


> lets be fair everyone. As a strike plane the Tornado is as good as they get. As a fighter, well, lets just say its the opposite.
> 
> Does anyone know why the Italian airforce bought second hand F3's when I have no doubt they could have bought second hand F15's



No-one knows the motives of the Italians other than themselves.  Im sure thy have their reasons


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

The Eurofighter is going to be a great plane but I just wonder how she will face up against other new generation fighters like the F-22.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

I agree - Maybe this would make a good topic for a new thread in the Modern section...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

Yes that it would.


----------



## dinos7 (Aug 15, 2005)

nice pics blackwolf


----------



## dinos7 (Aug 15, 2005)

ahh EF-3000 Eurofighter
again nice pics Blackwolf


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

UH


----------

